# Oh my, Sticky Situation



## cmzaha (Jul 25, 2015)

I sure many remember I made a big move to stay with the owner of the market I have sold in for almost 6 yrs. I traded making an average of $300 approx half in the new market one town over on the same night. Apparently the former city has come to the conclusion they made a big mistake when awarding the contract to the Party Supply Company and may be offering our market manager, not the owner of our market, the chance to take it over. This is not good and upsets me as I know for a fact if our owner does not get the city to change his new to a Sat market he is going to fail after 23 yrs of running markets. Almost every vendor will go back to the original market.  Sticky sticky sticky. On top of all that we are going to be helping our market manager monetarily. I just do not have a way to work both markets

We talked our market manager into talking to the current owner, his boss, about trying to join together and run a Friday & Sat market. Then equipment could be shared, vendors would go to both and would be a win win for both. Plus we would still get to have a toi toi trailer that is air conditioned :razz:. That is really the biggest asset he has. Our owner is a stubborn old coot, but I really like him, and refuses. Wants a very large chunk of cash to just walk away. 

This makes me excited and sad at the same time. Reminds me of a Soap Opera... drama drama drama


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, soap opera city indeed!  My thoughts are with you!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 25, 2015)

Why would the city go back to the old manager but not the owner? What happened behind the scenes? Clearly, somewhere someone is not being straight/ right. I would try to find out the truth, and whoever has the truth on their side, that's who I would stick with. I realize that you probably are decided and definitely not looking for advice here. If it helps any, just know that whatever ends up happening, life will go on. Good luck!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 30, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Why would the city go back to the old manager but not the owner? What happened behind the scenes? Clearly, somewhere someone is not being straight/ right. I would try to find out the truth, and whoever has the truth on their side, that's who I would stick with. I realize that you probably are decided and definitely not looking for advice here. If it helps any, just know that whatever ends up happening, life will go on. Good luck!


I know exactly what happened with the previous owner. Because the city knows the manager could and was running the market. Nope not looking for advice, I know where I am going, which is where I now have an investment...Free Booth in a Prime Center location, right between the beginning of the crafters and the farmers, who would pass that one up. This move is back to my orginal market :clap:


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 30, 2015)

Yup, sounds like a lot of drama! At least you can go back to your old spot and your old profits. I know it was a tough decision giving up a prime location in a well established market.

It's a shame that the owner is being so stubborn though. If he played his cards right it would be a great situation for everyone.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome, Carolyn!  Free booth and perfect location in your old market, I remember when you were worried about the move, this has worked out so well.  Better than when you first started out posting about this w/and were concerned about leaving.

I'm glad you left for that reason, it sounds like you actually had leverage to make preferred changes when it came to moving back ....


----------

